# Free SMS text messages from PC to Mobile



## elefantfresh (8 Jun 2007)

Does anyone know of a site that does this for free that actually works? I've tried a few of the 'free' ones and i cant get them to work at all.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jun 2007)

Don't most mobile service providers offer a certain number of "free" online texts? _Vodafone _certainly do.


----------



## Eeyore (8 Jun 2007)

If you are with O2 then http://www.o2online.ie. You get 250 free texts a month.


----------



## elefantfresh (8 Jun 2007)

I'm with three and i dont think they do it.


----------



## z108 (8 Jun 2007)

The big advantage for me using o2 webtext is that their webtexts can text international and roaming numbers.

The other providers such as Vodafone and Meteor dont allow this since last I checked.


----------



## Satanta (8 Jun 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> I'm with three and i dont think they do it.


Personally I usually use the mobile phone providers service as others suggested, but I seem to remember Oceanfree () offering this service some time back. I see that the link is still on the website so guessing the service is still available.

Follow up...
I'm still registered. 
You get 3 messages a day available to 085, 086 or 087 numbers.

I used the service a good bit a few years back and never had a problem with the texts not delivering etc., but the three a day is a little limited for some.


----------



## Sn@kebite (8 Jun 2007)

I think all Mobile Services offer free texts on there websites.

EDIT: just came across boltblue, any good? Don't know if they're legit/trustworthy.


----------



## Tonio (11 Jun 2007)

Came across this application on boards.ie.  Basically, it removes the need to go to your operators website to access your free web texts - you can use the application instead.  Works well.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055103138


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jun 2007)

But this is a _Java _application that runs on the mobile handset isn't it? In which case you'll have to pay the cost of connecting to the internet (or _WAP_) to send your free texts?


----------



## Merrion (12 Jun 2007)

VHI have a free SMS Messaging service http://www.vhi.ie/sms/freetext.jsp


----------



## budapest (12 Jun 2007)

The _VHI _service is only available to policy holders though. _O2_ have by far the best web text service, but you have to have be registered with them to avail.


----------



## aircobra19 (12 Jun 2007)

sign said:


> The big advantage for me using o2 webtext is that their webtexts can text international and roaming numbers.
> 
> The other providers such as Vodafone and Meteor dont allow this since last I checked.



True which is why I swtiched to O2 last year. But the O2 site, especially was so slow it was practically unsuable so this year I switched to Meteor, where at least it works. Most of the time. Has the O2 site improved?


----------



## nutty nut (14 Jun 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I think all Mobile Services offer free texts on there websites.
> 
> EDIT: just came across boltblue, any good? Don't know if they're legit/trustworthy.


I got them after a google search one day the o2 site was down and needed to send a text message.

Anyway it ended up costing me €12.50. To send a free text message you must enter your mobile no. and they send you a text with a password. You then enter this password in the online page. As soon as you send the first free web text you are automatically agreeing to the T & C's and they deduct €2.50 from your mobile account every couple of days.

In fairness when I discovered this I rang them and while they wouldnt refund the money they agreed to cancel my "subscription" and I can still use up the €12.50 credit on ringtones etc.


----------



## Brouhahaha (14 Jun 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Has the O2 site improved?



Yes I don't find it slow anymore


----------



## ubiquitous (14 Jun 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> just came across boltblue, any good? Don't know if they're legit/trustworthy.



I have had big problems with boltblue. Innocently bought a ringtone from them & then started getting bombarded with text message advertising. When I got my phone bill, I realised I was being charged €2.07 per text. I was  down €28 at that stage. I had problems getting a contact number for them in order to cancel as 02 & RegTel gave me the runaround. By the time I got it sorted I was down another €4. Avoid like the plague.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

Brouhahaha said:


> Yes I don't find it slow anymore



I've been with O2 now for 3 weeks and have to say the webtext is brutal. Doesn't work 40-50% of the time, you fail to get to the web page. When it does work its incredibly slow. Exactly the same as it was 2yrs ago when I was with them last. Meteors webtext is much better.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jul 2007)

_Vodafone's _website used to be that unreliable in the past but in recent months/years seems a bit better.


----------



## Merrion (19 Jul 2007)

Just to give another opinion - I have had no problem with o2 webtext - I find it very fast and efficient and has always worked for me


----------



## nutty nut (19 Jul 2007)

loughquinn said:


> Just to give another opinion - I have had no problem with o2 webtext - I find it very fast and efficient and has always worked for me


Was it working well last night or indeed is it going at all this morning?

It was taking me about 5 minutes yesterday evening to send a web text


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

I dunno if you guys are just used to a slow service or something. It took about 3 mins to save a number into the phone book a few minutes ago. It was working ok about 8am this morning. But as soon as people came online it just slowed to a crawl and eventually was showing an error about 20mins ago. Back up now, but slow.


----------



## JMR (19 Jul 2007)

I use meteor web text and find it very fast and reliable.

Text Buddy is a program that you install on your PC and it allows you send free texts to any mobile.

[broken link removed]

Don't think it works if you have a meteor mobile though.
The advantage is you have unlimited free texts rather than whatever O2 or Vodafone offer each month.
Also you don't have to logon to the providers website, thus saving time

Disadvantage is that all the texts you send are appended with the slogan "This message was sent with TextBuddy" or similar


----------



## nutty nut (19 Jul 2007)

I rang o2 customer care and asked why their web text service was giving some bother. Got the customary apology together with "its currently being upgraded"

When pressed as to when when we would see the results of this upgrade and have an active working site again she put me on hold in order to talk to the technical people.

I hung up after about 5 minutes.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

I've emailed them about 3 or 4 times so far and have yet to get a reply.


----------



## bytelive (19 Jul 2007)

JMR said:


> I use meteor web text and find it very fast and reliable.
> 
> Text Buddy is a program that you install on your PC and it allows you send free texts to any mobile.
> 
> ...


I have used Textbuddy too, found it very handy, sitting there in System Tray!

That appendage "sent with Text Buddy" usen't to appear if you just pressed spacebar to use up the 160 charachters, or enough spaces so that there's no room for the appendage to appear!  maybe they've worked around this now.


----------



## Thirsty (20 Jul 2007)

Looks handy - I noticed this on the website also:


> Please note: We have had an overwhelming amount of requests to support Meteor - support for Meteor is planned in the coming weeks!


 
so might be worth keeping an eye on for the future if you are with Meteor


----------



## Wexfordman (21 Jul 2007)

ClubMan said:


> But this is a _Java _application that runs on the mobile handset isn't it? In which case you'll have to pay the cost of connecting to the internet (or _WAP_) to send your free texts?



The cost of the sms sent over wap is almost insignificant I think. Interesting application, but not sure if it will catch on, bundled text offers etc will probably be less hassle in the long run


----------



## techman (31 Jul 2007)

You could register your mobile number with www.13434.ie

Costs nothing to register.

You can now send SMS to any mobile (including international) for 1c per SMS.


----------



## nutty nut (31 Jul 2007)

techman said:


> You could register your mobile number with www.13434.ie
> 
> Costs nothing to register.
> 
> You can now send SMS to any mobile (including international) for 1c per SMS.


How are they paid for the messaging - is it from, in my case, o2?


----------



## techman (31 Jul 2007)

You just setup an account with 13434.

Only takes two mins.

Your calls/texts with 13434 are billed to your credit card or laser.

Only pay for calls and/or texts.


----------

